# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  Ik wil Nederlands leren

## Яд

Hallo, ik ben Russiche, ik spreek Engels en een weindig van Spaans en Frans, en ik wil leren Nederlands, omdat het is de mooiste taal in de wereld. 
I don't know if I said that right, but right now, I am learning Dutch by means of self-instruction. I have a whole system developed on that, and I think it's working rather well. The problem is, what I'm doing _looks_ right, but there's no way I can tell if it's actually right. 
I was looking for a forum for Dutch learners on Google today, and all I found was this and some very stagnated side forums.  I am an ardent admirer of the Dutch language and people, and hope to travel to the Netherlands someday. So I'm looking for a Dutch person to personally help me learn this very wonderful language.  ::  Do any of you know someone who can help?

----------


## BabaYaga

> Hallo, ik ben Russiche, ik spreek Engels en een wein_ig ___ Spaans en Frans, en ik wil Nederlands leren , omdat het de mooiste taal is (verb inversion in subsentence) in de wereld.

 Hallo Яд, 
Z

----------


## Rtyom

[quote=BabaYaga]PS: Je hebt toch

----------


## BabaYaga

Яд, 
Here are a couple of links you might want to have a look at: http://www.learn-dutch.info/learn-dutch-free-online http://www.cambiumned.nl/dialectgrammmatica.htm http://wwwling.arts.kuleuven.ac.be/NGF_N/NGF6.pdf (really good, but maybe a bit hard, as it's all in dutch...   ::  ) 
If you want to do the exercises, feel free to post them here, I'll correct them for you.   ::      

> Ну-ка, ну-ка... Ужасный, что ли?

 Ужасный язык? Или ужасная ошибка?!  :P    ::     PS: Hi, Sonny! :-*   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Ужасный язык? Или ужасная ошибка?!  :P       PS: Hi, Sonny! :-*

 Язык, язык... Hi, Mommy. What took you so long?..

----------


## BabaYaga

> Язык, язык...

 OK then - I'll admit to it being Ужасный to learn - but it's still the most beautiful  ::     

> Hi, Mommy. What took you so long?..

 A кошмар involving thirty dancers, a hundred costumes, and a million rehearsals.  :P 
But I'm slowly surfacing to the normal world now - _and_ back at my Russian class, Ураааа!!!   ::

----------


## Яд

Oh, my, gosh, thank you so much! I’ve looked around for free online courses but never found anything like that. 
Hm, je kan dat denken, maar ik nog denk dat _Nederlands_ is de mooiste taal…  ::  Misschein ik dat denk want ik reeds Russisch spreek. :-/
But I agree, a Germanic/Romance language speaker learning Russian must _really, really_ suck. It’s just so damn different from those languages. I’m glad I was a Russian-speaker learning English and not the other way around.  ::  
Oh, and by the way...I haven't the slightest idea what verb inversion is.
(although I might know what it _is_. I was just never into grammar terms)

----------


## BabaYaga

You're very welcome - graag gedaan.  ::    

> Hm, je kan dat denken (better: "vinden"), maar ik vind  (denk=думаю (only as in "my brain is working" or as in "_maybe_ this is the way it is" ) / vind=считаю (as in "I believe that..") )nog (word order) dat _Nederlands_ de mooiste taal is(word order! *That's* verb inversion ) …  Misschien vind (better) ik dat omdat ik reeds (better: "al". "reeds" is official/oldfashioned) Russisch spreek. :-/ 
> So, after correction: 
> Hm, je kan dat denken/vinden, maar ik vind nog dat Nederlands de mooiste taal is. Misschien vind ik dat, omdat ik al Russisch spreek.

  ::

----------


## Яд

Het is net drie maanden uit wanneer ik eerst Nederlands begon te leren. Ik heb een woordenboek nou, en zelfs mijn dagboek in Nederlands is. Nu ik weet dat mijn moeder recht was wanneer ze dat Nederlands is een erg moelijk taal zei. (<--- Ik ben niet zeker dat die stelling correct is, ik denk de werkwoorden uit volgorde zijn)
Ik vind dat ik heel goed beterschap maak, ook al ik heb geen Nederlandse spreker met wie te praten, dus kan ik niet mijn uitspraak praktizeren. *zucht*

----------


## SoeurSourire

> Het is net drie maanden uit wanneer ik eerst Nederlands begon te leren. Ik heb een woordenboek nou, en zelfs mijn dagboek in Nederlands is. Nu ik weet dat mijn moeder recht was wanneer ze dat Nederlands is een erg moelijk taal zei. (<--- Ik ben niet zeker dat die stelling correct is, ik denk de werkwoorden uit volgorde zijn)
> Ik vind dat ik heel goed beterschap maak, ook al ik heb geen Nederlandse spreker met wie te praten, dus kan ik niet mijn uitspraak praktizeren. *zucht*

 Hallo, ik ben van Belgi

----------


## Malinwa

Als ik iemand kan helpen met Nederlands, feel free   ::

----------


## Крис из Антверпена

Hi, ik ben van Antwerpen  ::  . <
"dat mijn moeder gelijk had" (recht -> right, je verwart met het Engels)>
Duits ook : " Sie haben Recht " = U hebt gelijk. Ik wou dit maar terloops even tersprake brengen   ::   
Bye.  
[quote=SoeurSourire] 

> Het is net drie maanden uit wanneer ik eerst Nederlands begon te leren. Ik heb een woordenboek nou, en zelfs mijn dagboek in Nederlands is. Nu ik weet dat mijn moeder recht was wanneer ze dat Nederlands is een erg moelijk taal zei. (<--- Ik ben niet zeker dat die stelling correct is, ik denk de werkwoorden uit volgorde zijn)
> Ik vind dat ik heel goed beterschap maak, ook al ik heb geen Nederlandse spreker met wie te praten, dus kan ik niet mijn uitspraak praktizeren. *zucht*

 Hallo, ik ben van Belgi

----------


## lowlander

Hallo allemaal. Ik ben nieuw op dit forum. Als ik iemand kan helpen met Nederlands, stuur mij dan een PM  ::  
Hello everyone. I am new on this forum. If I can help someone with the Dutch language, please send me a PM  ::

----------


## Levi

Het ziet er echt raar uit om hier  iemand tegen te komen die Nederlands wil leren xD (It feels really weird to meet someone here, who wants to learn Dutch xD)  I can help you with Dutch.. I'm a native Dutch speaker, and I know the grammar rules pretty well ^^ They are pretty hard to learn as a non-Dutch person, even most Dutch people don't know the grammar rules. There are lots of exceptions for every rule, and there are many rules.. But just like all other languages, it's hard but not impossible :3

----------


## DatKadaver

Heej ik kan je wel helpen, ik kom uit Limburg. Vraag me maar als je iets wilt weten (:
Ik probeer Russisch te leren, mooiste land, mooiste taal, beste mensen.

----------


## Katusha

Woohoo, Nederland!
Mocht je iets willen weten, ik spreek ook Nederlands.  
So feel free to hit me up if you need any help or just fancy a chat in Dutch!

----------

